# Software > Linux >  Linux mint !!!!

## slapper

Το Linux mint είναι ένα ubuntu gutsy (2.6.22 kernel κτλ) με ένα custom gnome και δικά του ωραία πραγματάκια..
έχει από default υποστήριξη σε mp3 και διάφορα video format,οπότε δεν χρειάζεται να περάσετε getautomatix η με το χέρι πακέτα..
επιπλέον έχει το envy για υποστήριξη σε ati και nvidia , Compiz Fusion και άλλα που βαριέμαι να γράφω..  ::   ::  

περισσότερα εδώ

προς το παρόν είναι στημένο σε vmware στο laptop και πάει έξοχα !!Σύντομα και στο desktop!!!  ::   :: 

Επίσης στα πλαίσια της αναδιάρθρωσης του ubuntu repository προστέθηκε και rep για το Mint

κατά τα γνωστά κάνετε edit το *sources.list* κάνετε comment τα internetika repo και βάζετε τα παρακάτω :




```
####Ubuntu gutsy rep####################
deb http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ gutsy universe multiverse main restricted
deb http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ gutsy-security universe multiverse main restricted
deb http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ gutsy-updates universe multiverse main restricted


##### Linux mint repo########
deb http://linuxmint.slapper.awmn/ daryna main upstream import

#### archive.cacnonical.com#############
deb http://canonical.slapper.awmn/ gutsy partner

## +++ Medibuntu +++############
deb http://medibuntu.slapper.awmn/ gutsy free non-free
```



επίσης στο medibuntu.slapper.awmn ( Medibuntu - Multimedia, Entertainment & Distractions In Ubuntu)
υπάρχουν πακέτα i386,amd64 για edgy,feisty,gutsy

***το rep για το mint το δοκίμασα και φαίνεται ok, όσοι το δουλέψετε και δείτε κάτι μου λέτε!!***

----------


## slapper

υπάρχει και το mirror του πλέον http://www.linuxmint.awmn  ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Πο πο Πρασινίλα μπλιάχ....  ::

----------


## slapper

εε βαρέθηκα τo σκατουλί του ubuntu...λίγο χρώμα στην ζωή μας  ::   ::   ::

----------


## BladeWS

*Linux Mint 5 Elyssa - BETA 032 released
*

http://www.linuxmint.com/blog/?p=174  ::

----------


## BladeWS

* Linux Mint 5.0 (Elyssa)*  ::  

http://www.linuxmint.com/rel_elyssa.php

http://www.byteme.awmn/details.php?id=14821



Θα πεσει κανενα update στο servερονι;  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

> Θα πεσει κανενα update στο servερονι;


Ο yes!!  ::  
Αν όλα πάνε καλα ο κόμβος θα είναι πάνω κανονικά απο εβδομάδα και θα μπορείτε να κάνετε update!! (prob στο rb532) 
o server δείχνει οκ απο όσο εχω δεί  ::   ::

----------


## herbalizer

> Πο πο Πρασινίλα μπλιάχ....


bubuntu και πάλι bubuntu...

----------


## thought

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Πο πο Πρασινίλα μπλιάχ.... 
> 
> 
> bubuntu και πάλι bubuntu...


Πρώτη φορά το άκουσα αυτό το bubuntu και από ότι είδα είναι το ubuntu με preinstalled κάποια βασικά προγράμματα όπως το amarok. Είναι που είναι overbloated δηλαδή το ubuntu, το κάνανε χειρότερο.

----------


## slapper

> * Linux Mint 5.0 (Elyssa)*  
> 
> http://www.linuxmint.com/rel_elyssa.php
> 
> http://www.byteme.awmn/details.php?id=14821
> 
> 
> 
> Θα πεσει κανενα update στο servερονι;


νομίζω είμαστε κομπλε :



```
## +++ Linux Mint 5 Elyssa (stable) +++
deb http://linuxmint.slapper.awmn/elyssa....linuxmint.com elyssa main upstream import

### hardy####
deb http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ hardy universe multiverse main restricted
deb http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ hardy-security universe multiverse main restricted
deb http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ hardy-updates universe multiverse main restricted 

## +++ Canonical (stable) +++
deb http://canonical.slapper.awmn hardy partner
```

----------


## BladeWS

```
Φέρε:25 http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn hardy-updates/restricted Packages [6670B]   
Μεταφορτώθηκαν 8211kB σε 18s (448kB/s)                                         
Ανάγνωση Λιστών Πακέτων... Ολοκληρώθηκε
```


Άρχοντας!  ::

----------


## slapper

::   ::  

αν πάει κάτι στραβά μου λες γιατί δεν έχω Mint στημένο αυτή την στιγμή!!

----------


## BladeWS

Sure,το repo το έχω στο desk.


Thanks  ::

----------


## PIT

Για x64 AMD υπαρχει εκδοση? Για να την κατεβασω?

----------


## herbalizer

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από herbalizer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> ...



Έχει πλάκα αυτό που έγραψες, γιατι δεν είχα ιδέα οτι υπάρχει τέτοια διανομή. Εγώ απλά σαν έκφραση, την χρησιμοποιώ, έτσι ώστε να "δηλώσω" την απλότητα χρήσης του ubuntu. Δεν εννοούσα αυτή τη διανομή (bubuntu), αλλά για λόγους ευφωνίας χρησιμοποιώ αυτόν τον όρο.

Όπως και να έχει, ιδου (ιστοσελίδα για γαλλόφωνους):

http://bubuntu.net/2007/10/bubuntu-presentation.html

----------


## thought

χαχα lol, μα είπα και εγώ τι bubuntu  ::

----------


## romias

Kαποια στιγμή το ειχα παίξει λιγο απο live cd,δεν το πολυ εψαξα μου windoϊζε καπως.  ::  
Εκτός απο πράσινο βγαίνει και σε αλλο χρωμα;Κανα πορτοκαλί σεμπεζάκι  ::

----------


## BladeWS

> Kαποια στιγμή το ειχα παίξει λιγο απο live cd,δεν το πολυ εψαξα μου windoϊζε καπως.


Custom Ubuntu είναι...




> Εκτός απο πράσινο βγαίνει και σε αλλο χρωμα;Κανα πορτοκαλί σεμπεζάκι


Kαλήτερο από το σκατουλί.  ::

----------


## herbalizer

> Kαλήτερο από το σκατουλί.


Ροδοκοραλί είναι...  ::

----------


## PC-KILLER

εγω πάντως εχω να το λεω.....
Με το Mint 5.0 κατάφερα και πέταξα τα windows!
Και το beryl μια χαρά έπαιξε επιτέλους (!!!!) , και το wine πια εξομοιώνει σοβαρά προγράμματα.
Δεν λεω ζορίστηκα κανά δίμηνο αλλά πραγματικά βολεύτηκα.
Εναν linux server τον γυρναω και αυτον σε debian  ::

----------


## BladeWS

*Ελληνικός Οδηγός Χρήσης του Linux Mint*

http://rapidshare.com/files/142401586/l ... _.pdf.html

----------


## BladeWS

> Για x64 AMD υπαρχει εκδοση? Για να την κατεβασω?



http://www.linuxmint.com/blog/?p=310

----------


## PIT

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PIT
> 
> Για x64 AMD υπαρχει εκδοση? Για να την κατεβασω?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.linuxmint.com/blog/?p=310


OK ευχαριστω!  ::

----------


## BladeWS

Είναι RC1,το Σάββατο βγήκε  ::

----------


## BladeWS

*Linux Mint 6 “Felicia” RC1 released!*


http://www.linuxmint.com/blog/?p=430

----------


## slapper

ενημέρωσα και το http://linuxmint.slapper.awmn !!!  ::   :: 

εδιττ : πιστεύω είναι κομπλέ κάντε και ένα check να μου πείτε...
έχω βάλει και ότι πακέτο 64bit έχει + τα sources  ::

----------


## BladeWS

Ωραια!!  ::  

Χτες έκανα καταλαθως (?) format όλο τον σκληρό με το desktop μου.(Εlyssa)  ::  

Περιμένω τώρα για την stable έκδοση για fresh install.Mολις γίνει,θα σε ενημερώσω.


Πολλά καλουδια βλέπω πάλι!  ::  




(υγ:άλλαξε το topic title βρε!)

----------


## BladeWS

*Linux Mint 6 "Felicia" released!*


http://www.linuxmint.com/rel_felicia.php  ::

----------


## BladeWS

*Linux Mint 6 “Felicia” x64 RC1 released!*

http://www.linuxmint.com/blog/?p=536

----------


## BladeWS

*Linux Mint 6 “Felicia” KDE CE RC1 released!*

http://www.linuxmint.com/blog/?p=655

----------


## BladeWS

> LinuxMint-7-DEV-036 approved by Exploder, heading for an RC release.

----------


## BladeWS

*Linux Mint 7 “Gloria” RC1 released!*

http://www.linuxmint.com/blog/?p=796

----------


## BladeWS

> *Linux Mint 7 “Gloria” RC1 released!*
> 
> http://www.linuxmint.com/blog/?p=796



Όποιος θέλει να το δoκιμασει μπορεί να το πάρει απο εδώ  ::

----------


## stoympio

ρε παιδιά το εγκατέστησα και δεν με βγάζει σε γραφικό περιβάλλων 
μένει σε γραμμή εντολών 
μήπως πρέπει να περιμένουμε άλλη έκδοση;;

----------


## BladeWS

*Linux Mint 7 “Gloria” released!*






Quick steps:

* Download the ISO.
* While it’s downloading look at the videos and the overview of the new features in Linux Mint 7, read the User Guide and make sure to quickly go through the known issues.
* After the ISO is downloaded verify the MD5 (as described in the user guide).
* Burn the ISO at low speed and enjoy Linux Mint 7.

Introduction to Linux Mint 7:

The 7th release of Linux Mint comes with numerous bug fixes and a lot of improvements. In particular the menu system, the application manager and the upload manager now provide new features such as “Suggestions”, “Featured applications”, “SCP and SFTP support”. The underlying base of the operating system was also strengthened with a new adjustment mechanism which makes Linux Mint more robust and less vulnerable to Ubuntu package upgrades, and the introduction of virtual and meta packages which simplify upgrade paths and the installation of multiple desktop environments.

For a detailed overview of the new features and improvements included in Linux Mint 7, please read What’s new in Gloria.

Introduction to the Universal Edition:

The Universal Edition is a customized version of the Main Edition with the following differences:

* It comes as a liveDVD instead of a liveCD
* It comes with built-in support for English, French, Spanish, German, Italian, Swedish, Danish, Chinese, Korean, Portuguese/Br, Portuguese/Pt, Arabic, Hungarian, Lithuanian, Galician, Dutch, Russian, Polish, Norwegian, Japanese, Ukrainian, Romanian, Slovenian, Catalan, Greek, Czech, Slovak, Marathi, Norwegian [nynorsk], Croatian, Bulgarian, Turkish, Hindi, Finnish, Hebrew, Serbian, Belarussian and with partial support for Basque and Bosnian.
* It comes with no codecs, no support for restricted formats and no proprietary components.
* It features an extra item in the Sound & Video menu which launches the installation of all missing codecs via a built-in .mint file
* It uses a text-based version of Grub instead of the graphical grub-gfxboot which comes with the Main Edition.

The purpose of the Universal Edition is to bring a localized live system to non-English speaking users of Linux Mint and to facilitate the distribution of Linux Mint in countries where software patents are enforceable.

System requirements:

A minimum of 512MB of RAM is recommended. Once installed the system works fine with as low as 256MB RAM. The installation process deals with 2.5GB of data compressed on a 700MB CD and it can hang or fail on systems with less than 512MB RAM. If you have between 256MB and 512MB RAM you may have to try to install several times.

Important information and known issues:

For a complete list of known issues read the Release Notes.

The root password is now set as the same as the one chosen during the installation. A blog post will follow to explain why and how this was implemented.

If you’re using Mint tools in other distributions, make sure to turn off the adjustment system by editing /etc/linuxmint/mintSystem.conf.

Download Linux Mint 7:

You can download the Main Edition via torrent or via HTTP:

Size: 697MB LiveCD

MD5Sum: 64e2a290fb51f8e7a9d058355fe93d0e

Torrent download: http://www.linuxmint.com/torrent/LinuxM ... so.torrent
HTTP download: http://www.linuxmint.com/edition.php?id=38

And for the Universal Edition:

Size: 1.3GB LiveDVD

MD5Sum: f50fe4665952c5abd887f403c6409963

Torrent download: http://www.linuxmint.com/torrent/LinuxM ... so.torrent
HTTP download: http://www.linuxmint.com/edition.php?id=40

 ::

----------


## vmanolis

Μια που η συζήτηση αυτή αφορά το mint, να εκθέσω το πρόσφατο πρόβλημά μου μήπως και οι γνώστες παρόμοιων προβλημάτων ξέρουν κάτι παραπάνω από μένα (μάλλον για σίγουρο το 'χω αυτό).  :: 
Ενημερωτικά, από τις 20/6 έκανα εγγραφή στο https://linuxmint.gr/index.php?action=forum ώστε να μπορώ να βρίσκω απαντήσεις σε ότι προέκυπτε, αλλά ακόμα τίποτα!!! ("Ο λογαριασμός σας αναμένει έγκριση από διαχειριστή")  :: 
Λοιπόν. Κατέβασα και εγκατέστησα στον φορητό μου (IBM X60s) την έκδοση linuxmint-16-mate-dvd-32bit. Ήταν αρκετά γρήγορη και μου άρεσε. Είχε όμως ένα θέμα: Δεν λειτουργούσε ούτε η Διαχείριση Ενημερώσεων, ούτε η Διαχείριση Λογισμικού. Αιτία ήταν το ότι "δεν μπορούσε να βρει" κανένα από τα αποθετήρια που είχε. Επειδή βρήκα στο https://linuxmint.gr/index.php?topic...19783#msg19783 ότι η υποστήριξη της έκδοσης αυτής έχει σταματήσει, σκέφτηκα να δοκιμάσω την linuxmint-17.3-mate-32bit που θα υποστηρίζεται για κάποια ακόμα χρόνια. Όντως, όσον αφορά το θέμα με Διαχείριση Ενημερώσεων και Διαχείριση Λογισμικού λειτουργούσε μια χαρά. Και ενημερώσεις έγιναν και λογισμικό έβρισκα και το εγκατέστησα κατευθείαν (π.χ. wine).
Κι επειδή μάλλον τίποτα δεν είναι εύκολο, υπάρχει ένα μεγάλο πρόβλημα: Αργεί πάρα πολύ να εκκινήσει!!!
Από τις επιλογές του MBR (Grub) χρειάζεται 8 λεπτά (!!!!!) για να βγει η οθόνη υποδοχής (Login screen) ώστε να βάλεις όνομα και κωδικό χρήστη. Όλο αυτό το διάστημα, το ενδεικτικό LED του σκληρού δίσκου ανάβει συνεχώς!!! Έπειτα, θέλει άλλα 3 λεπτά για να έχεις την επιφάνεια εργασίας και το "menu" (κάτω αριστερά) διαθέσιμα, έχοντας σταματήσει να αναβοσβήνει το ενδεικτικό LED του σκληρού δίσκου!!!!!
Δοκίμασα και την έκδοση linuxmint-17.3-cinnamon-32bit με τα ίδια... συμπτώματα!!!  :: 
Κάποια ιδέα τι μπορώ να κάνω;;;

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπερα, εχω βαλει linuxmint σε παρα πολλα μηχανηματα καθως για αρχαριους το προτιμω απο ubuntu και αλλες ευκολες διανομες linux. 
Στον λαπτοπ μου το εβαλα σε εναν εξωτερικο σκληρο επειδη παιζουν στην καρτα γραφικων του τα 3d γραφικα ενω δεν παιζουν με τπτ με αλλες διανομες!
εχω σε ενα usb card reader μια CF 8GB και εχω και Archlinux.
Σε ολα τα μηχανηματα που το εβαλα φορτωνει αμεσως, στον δικο μου λαπτοπ αργει οπως λες περιπου αλλα δε νομιζω οτι ειναι 8 λεπτα. Μπορει τα μισα.
Ρωτησα και εγω και αλλους και κανεις δεν ξερει γιατι το κανει. Ετσι το αφησα και εγω ετσι κι αλλιως δεν το πολυδουλευω, για κατι γρηγορο μπαινω στο Arch.
Παντως κανεις upgrade απο την μια εκδοση στην αλλη οπως στο ubuntu και σε καθε debian based διανομη.
Δλδ απο κονσολα apt-get update μετα apt-get upgrade και τελος apt-get dist upgrade δεν χρειαζεται για νεοτερη εκδοση να ξανακανεις παλι εγκαταταση!!!
αυτη η διαδικασια μπορει να γινει και με τα γραφικα που εχει.

----------


## vmanolis

Δυστηχώς οι χρόνοι είναι αυτοί που ανέφερα!!!!!  :: 
Δεν ξέρω όμως τι να κοιτάξω αν "τρώει πόρους" του συστήματος. Κάτι σαν το Ctrl+Alt+Del των Windows. Υπάρχει κάτι;
Επίσης, ποια αποθετήρια (repositories) προτιμούνται στο Rosa ;

----------


## akakios

sudo apt-get install htop 
και μετα... htop  :: 

Θα δεις κατι τετοιο.

----------


## vmanolis

Έγινε.  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα, το εχω ψαξει και εγω δεν βρηκα τιποτα απολυτως.
Φανταζομαι οτι σε καποια μηχανηματα κατι στα boot options ειναι που δεν τους αρεσει, αλλα τι ειναι αυτο ομως?
εχω βαλει σε ποσα μηχανηματα και παλια pc και παλιοτερα laptops απο το δικο μου και μονο στο δικο μου γινεται!
και το κανει και με διαφορες εκδοσεις, δεν ειναι να πεις σε μια συγκεκριμενη!
σε αλλες διανομες linux δεν υπαρχει προβλημα δλδ πχ debian, archlinux κτλ.
Το περιεργο ειναι οτι το live dvd linux mint φορτωνει ποιο γρηγορα!!!
εμενα ειναι σε εναν εξωτερικο usb σκληρο μηπως εχει σχεση?
@vmanolis εσενα σε τι ειναι εγκατεστημενο?

https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=86147
εχει σχεση αυτο εδω? στο τελευταιο ποστ ειναι και η περιεργη λυση που δεν καταλαβα....

https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxmint/c..._172_cinnamon/
http://www.hecticgeek.com/2013/06/sp...pdate-manager/

----------


## vmanolis

Πάντως, το 16 μου δούλευε "σφαίρα" από θέμα ταχύτητας.
Άραγε, αν ξαναβάλω το 16, γίνεται να του βρω κάποια repositories όχι για να κάνω αναβάθμιση-ενημέρωση λογισμικού, αλλά για να εγκαθιστώ εφαρμογές (π.χ. wine) και ίσως από εκεί κάνω "αναβάθμιση" σε 17.3 ; Μήπως έτσι δεν υπάρχει αυτή η υπερβολική καθυστέρηση στην εκκίνηση. Γίνεται;

----------


## vmanolis

Εγώ το εγκατέστησα όπως συνηθίζεται σε ξεχωριστό partition του σκληρού στον φορητό μου, κάνοντας δηλαδή dual-boot με τα Windows.
Πάω να διαβάσω όσα αναφέρουν εκεί μου υπέδειξες !!!  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

μπορει παλι να εχει το προβλημα και να αναβαθμισεις, εμενα το εχει παντως.
Λενε οτι μπορει να γινεται απο τους free drivers της καρτας γραφικων πχ nouveau.
Δεν ειμαι 100% σιγουρος αν εχω αυτους, εχω καρτα ati radeon mobility X600 εσυ τι εχεις?
πολυ περιεργο προβλημα καθως γινεται μονο σε μερικα μηχανηματα και ειναι μονο στο boot! μετα παει σφαιρα μεσα σε μενου κτλ.

----------


## vmanolis

Graphics chip: Intel 945GM

Πάντως θα ήθελα να δοκιμάσω να ξαναβάλω το 16, αρκεί να μπορέσω να του βρω (δεν ξέρω πως) κάποια repositories, όχι για να κάνω αναβάθμιση-ενημέρωση λογισμικού (αρχικά), αλλά για να εγκαθιστώ εφαρμογές (π.χ. wine). Πιστεύω ότι θα αξίζει σαν προσπάθεια και μετά βλέπω αν θα κάνω αναβάθμιση σε 17.3 αφού βρω τι χρειάζεται να ρυθμίσω (ίσως σε repositories πάλι).

----------


## vmanolis

> https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=86147
> εχει σχεση αυτο εδω? στο τελευταιο ποστ ειναι και η περιεργη λυση που δεν καταλαβα....


Κατά την εκκίνηση όταν επιλέξω "fix broken packages" μου κατεβάζει πολλά σαν τερματικό, αλλά προλαβαίνω να δω ότι αρκετά repositories δεν τα βλέπει, ίσως επειδή δεν έχει εκκινήσει ακόμα η κάρτα δικτύου.  :: 
Πάντως, ακόμα και τώρα, με ένα έγγραφο pdf των 11ΜΒ ανοιχτό, πάω να ανοίξω τον Firefox και τρώει πολύ χρόνο να ανοίξει, με το LED του σκληρού δίσκου να ανάβει συνεχώς!!!

----------


## vmanolis

Στο linuxmint.gr ακόμα κλειστό το 'χουν το "μαγαζί" !!!!!  :: 

"Ο λογαριασμός σας αναμένει έγκριση από διαχειριστή."

----------


## Nikiforos

Το προβλημα δεν εχει να κανει με σπασμενα πακετα, αν ηταν απο αυτα τοτε θα ειχε προβλημα συνεχεια οχι μονο στο boot.
Κατι με gub και EFI πιστευω εχει να κανει.
το χρονομετρησα τωρα κανει ακριβως εμενα 4 λεπτα και 10 δευτερα μεχρι να βγει το login screen ΜΑΖΙ με το bios screen του laptop.
Θα του κανω update στο νεο linux mint να δουμε.
Τελικα εχει driver nouveau που ειναι FREE και δεν ειναι της εκαστωτε εταιριας (ati, nvidia), διαβασα οτι αυτος κανει το προβλημα!!!
ομως στην περιπτωση του δικου μου δεν εχει driver πλεον η Αti και χωρις αυτον δεν εχω 3d επιταχυνση.

sudo apt-cache search nouveau

xserver-xorg-video-nouveau - X.Org X server -- Nouveau display driver

για δες αυτον εχεις?

https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=221750
upgrade.....
καλα το εκανα και τωρα βλεπω μαυριλα.....τωρα τι κανουμε??????
ουτε μια επιλογη για να μπεις σε κονσολα κατι και το ssh dead απλα!

ειχα κανει θεμα και εδω και τιποτα http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...1%CE%B9-laptop

τελικα για την ιστορια εμενα κανει αυτο τωρα https://bugs.launchpad.net/linuxmint/+bug/1339249
δεν βρηκα καμια λυση απο αυτες που λεει εκει, εμενα δεν πιανουν και προκειμενου να φαω 10 χρονια προτιμησα να βαλω manjaro linux που ειναι archlinux based διανομη και rolling distro και την προτιμω 1000 φορες απο debian based distros.

----------


## vmanolis

Προσπαθώντας για το βέλτιστο, αφού λυθούν τα όποια προβλήματα, εγκατέστησα πάλι και "χρονομέτρησα" την έκδοση 16.
Από τον Boot Loader (Grub) μέχρι να βγει η Login screen χρειάζεται μόλις 2 λεπτά !!!
Από την Login screen μέχρι να φορτώσει όσα είναι απαραίτητα για να είναι πλήρης η επιφάνεια εργασίας με τα κουμπιά (π.χ. "Menu" κάτω αριστερά) χρειάζεται άλλα δύο λεπτά!!!
Οι χρόνοι δηλαδή του Mint 16 είναι πολύ καλοί στον φορητό μου.
Θα δοκιμάσω να βρω repositories που να μπορεί να κάνει εγκατάσταση εφαρμογές όπως π.χ. Wine.

----------


## vmanolis

Ανοίγοντας τον "Διαχειριστή Ενημερώσεων", ξεκινάει η προσπάθεια ενημέρωσης και μου βγάζει αυτό το κατεβατό:


Αποτυχία ανάκτησης του http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/di...-i386/Packages 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.162 80]
Αποτυχία ανάκτησης του http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/di...-i386/Packages 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.162 80]
Αποτυχία ανάκτησης του http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/di...-i386/Packages 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.162 80]
Αποτυχία ανάκτησης του http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/di...-i386/Packages 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.162 80]
Αποτυχία ανάκτησης του http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dis...-i386/Packages 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.152 80]
Αποτυχία ανάκτησης του http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dis...-i386/Packages 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.152 80]
Αποτυχία ανάκτησης του http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dis...-i386/Packages 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.152 80]
Αποτυχία ανάκτησης του http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dis...-i386/Packages 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.152 80]
Αποτυχία ανάκτησης του http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dis...-i386/Packages 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.152 80]
Αποτυχία ανάκτησης του http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dis...-i386/Packages 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.152 80]
Αποτυχία ανάκτησης του http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dis...-i386/Packages 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.152 80]
Αποτυχία ανάκτησης του http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dis...-i386/Packages 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.152 80]
Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.

Να υποψιαστώ ότι όντως δεν υποστηρίζεται ως έκδοση και γι' αυτό δεν βρίσκει τα αποθετήρια που θέλει;

----------


## Nikiforos

δεν ειναι λυση αυτη ομως να εχεις παλιοτερη εκδοση, αλλα δεν καταλαβαινω δλδ παλιοτερη εκδοση αλλα τι πακετα εχει? θα στηριζεται δλδ στα ρεπος παλιοτερης εκδοσης του ubuntu?
σημειοτεον υπαρχει και linux mint debian γνωστο ως LMDE που ειναι debian based και οχι στηριζομενο στα ubuntu packages οπως το σκετο linux mint. Το LMDE ειναι rolling distro δλδ δεν εχει εκδοσεις νουμερα οπως λενε αν και τωρα εχω δει οτι το λενε 2 και εχουν δωσει και ονομα!!! και μετα θυμηθηκα εναν απο τους λογους που πηγα σε Arch....

για τα λαθη σου βλεπω οτι τα repos αυτα ανηκουν σε παλιοτερη εκδοση του ubuntu και προφανως δεν παιζουν πλεον.
Μπορεις να βαλεις αλλα ομως και να κανεις οπως ειπαμε ξανα απο κονσολα :
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get upgrade 
και αν θες και αναβαθμιση εκδοσης τοτε και sudo apt-get dist-upgrade

To linux mint 16 ειναι αρκετες εκδοσεις πισω! γιαυτο προφανως και δεν παιζουν αυτα τα repos!
αμα πας πισω λιγο στον καταλογο δλδ εδω : http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
θα δεις οτι saucy ΔΕΝ υπαρχει!!! απλα λοιπον αντικαθιστας στα repos σου το ονομα αυτο με κατι που υπαρχει πχ xenial, wily κτλ.
Δεν παρακολουθω καν το ubuntu πλεον εδω και πολλα χρονια οποτε δεν ξερω τι εκδοσεις ειναι αυτες και με τι σειρα αλλα τις βρηκα εδω https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases
Τα repos σου δεν δουλευουν πλεον γιατι ανηκουν σε μια απαρχαιωμενη πλεον εκδοση του ubuntu! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o..._Salamander.29
Ubuntu 13.10 is named Saucy Salamander.[181] It was released on schedule on 17 October 2013
Φανταζομαι να ξερεις να αλλαζεις τα repos ετσι?

παντως πιστευω τοσες εκδοσεις μετα το ποιο πιθανο ειναι να σπασει το συμπαν!
αντι να πεδευεσαι λοιπον προτεινω να πας ειτε στο νεοτερο linuxmint 18, είτε στο LMDE 2 ειναι στην σελιδα του linuxmint εκει που λεει LMDE.
Αλλιως καποια αλλη διανομη.
εγω οπως ειπα εβαλα manjaro linux (xfce version) https://manjaro.github.io/ που ειναι rolling distro και στηριζεται στο archlinux και το λαπτοπ πεταει!!!! οχι μονο φορτωνει σφαιρα στο boot αλλα παει γενικα ποιο γρηγορα απο το linux mint!
θα εβαζα το κανονικο arch οπως στο desktop μου αλλα βαριεμαι να γραφω παλι μια μια τις εντολες κτλ....

----------


## romias

Χαζή ερώτηση.Γιατί δεν του περνάς ενα xubuntu να καθαρίσεις;
ΥΓ. πράσινο είναι κι αυτό ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Προσπαθώντας για το βέλτιστο, αφού λυθούν τα όποια προβλήματα, εγκατέστησα πάλι και "χρονομέτρησα" την έκδοση 16.
> Από τον Boot Loader (Grub) μέχρι να βγει η Login screen χρειάζεται μόλις 2 λεπτά !!!
> Από την Login screen μέχρι να φορτώσει όσα είναι απαραίτητα για να είναι πλήρης η επιφάνεια εργασίας με τα κουμπιά (π.χ. "Menu" κάτω αριστερά) χρειάζεται άλλα δύο λεπτά!!!
> Οι χρόνοι δηλαδή του Mint 16 είναι πολύ καλοί στον φορητό μου.
> Θα δοκιμάσω να βρω repositories που να μπορεί να κάνει εγκατάσταση εφαρμογές όπως π.χ. Wine.


Λοιπόν... Επειδή "είμαι μαμούνι" που λένε, χθες μέχρι τις 12:00 τα μεσάνυχτα (!!!) ξαπλωμένος με τον υποφορητό μου X60s δοκίμασα αναβάθμιση από 16 σε 17.  :: 
https://linuxmint.gr/index.php/topic....html#msg25937
Άλλαξα και τα αποθετήρια όπως γράφει "αντικατασταση το petra με το qiana και το saucy με το trusty."
Τα συμεράσματα:
- Πηγαίνοντας στην "Διαχείρηση Ενημερώσεων" πάλι δεν μπορούσε να κάνει ενημέρωση επιδή δεν έβλεπε τα αποθετήρια (λέει). Μάλιστα, πάνω ψηλά στις "Πηγές Λογισμικού" γράφει ακόμα "Linux Mint 16 "Petra" " !!! 
- Πήγα στην "Ενημέρωση Λογισμικού" και (επιτέλους) έβλεπε εφαρμογές διαθέσιμες και εγκαταστήσιμες. Π.χ. εγκατέστησα το wine και το gedit!!! (ουάου)  :: 
- Επίσης, όπως διάβασα κι αλλού, στον Grub δεν γράφει πλέον "Linux Mint" αλλά "Ubuntu". Έκανα βέβαια "sudo update-grub", αλλά δεν ξέρω αν αυτό ήταν για να μετατρέψει το "Linux Mint 16 " σε "Ubuntu" ή σε "Linux Mint 17 Qiana".

Οι χρόνοι πάντως είναι όντως στα δύο λεπτά, όπως ανέφερα πιο πάνω όταν χρονομέτρησα την φρεσκοεγκατεστημένη "Linux Mint 16"!!!
Άρα, έχω (μάλλον) μία έκδοση "Linux Mint 16" ίσως με λειτουργούντα αποθετήρια της έκδοσης 17, ή έχω μία "Linux Mint 17";  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα! αυτα τα προγραμματα που εχει για αναβαθμισεις ειναι μπερδεμα τελικα, προσωπικα παντα προτιμω κονσολα να κανω σωστες δουλειες που λενε.
το grub ειναι ο boot manager απο μονος του δεν αλλαζει την εκδοση που εχεις. Εχουν μεινει repos μαλλον και απο τις δυο εκδοσεις.
Επειδη εχεις repos ubuntu το λεει ετσι, αμα τα μπερδευεις ολα ομως καποια στιγμη ισως μετα απο πολλες αναβαθμισεις να σου σπασει το συστημα.
Εγω παντως οπως ειπα εβαλα manjaro και παει κομματια στο boot καμια σχεση με πριν! και βρηκα την υγεια μου! δεν ασχολουμε αλλο σε δικα μου μηχανακια με linux mint, προτιμω arch ή καθαρο debian.

----------


## vmanolis

GSI.jpg
CPU.jpg
VGA.jpg

Στα πλαίσια πλήρους ανημέρωσης, παραθέτω στιγμιότυπα από το Sysinfo για τον φορητό μου  :: 

Αλήθεια: Γιατί στις γενικές πληροφορίες αναφέρει "(LinuxMint 17 qiana)" ενώ στον Διαχειριστή Ενημερώσεων γράφει ότι έχω την έκδοση 16;
(τώρα που πηγαίνω στον Διαχειριστή Ενημερώσεων, δεν με βάζει στο "Πηγές λογισμικού" και όπως φαίνεται στο στιγμιότυπο, μου έχει βγάζει μήνυμα ταράστιο ότι "Το σύστημά σας είναι ενημερωμένο").

Επίσης (σιγά μην τελειώνε εδώ το πρόβλημα) όπως φαίνεται στην μπάρα με τα εικονίδια, υπάρχουν δύο εικονίδια (πλέον) για τον Διαχειριστή Ενημερώσεων", ένα δείχνει ότι είναι ενημερωμένο το σύστημα (όπως δείχνει το στιγμιότυπο με πράσινο V) και το άλλο εικονίδιο (με το κόκκινο Χ) λέει "Could not refresh the list of updates".

Έχω μια ΠΕΛΩΡΙΑ υποψία ότι έφτιαξα ένα αφάνταστα "ερμαφρόδιτο" Mint μεταξύ 16 και 17 !!!!!

----------


## Nikiforos

δυστυχως γινεται χαμος οταν ανακατευτουν τα repos! ειναι 1000 φορες προτιμοτερο να κατεβασεις το 18 και να το εγκαταστασεις ξανα.
Αν δεν θες να χαλασεις το /home γινεται αν το εχεις σε ξεχωριστο ομως partition και εννοειτε οτι δεν ειναι αναγκη να φορμαρεις αλλα mount points. Μονο αυτο του συστηματος δλδ το /.
Μου εχει τυχει σε debian να θελω να βαλω κατι να μην υπαρχει, να βαζω ρεπος απο το unstable (sid) να εχω απο το stable και το testing και να εχει γινει ενα μπαχαλο.
Καποια στιγμη μετα απο πολλες αναβαθμισεις σπασανε πακετα και εγινε πολυ μεγαλη ζημια στο συστημα οποτε format στο root partition και testing only.
Επισης δεν εμπιστευομαι το καθε GUI ειδικα στις διανομες με πολλα τετοια προγραμματα οπως στο linux mint.
Και σε αλλα pcs με αυτο κανω μονο sudo apt-get update και sudo apt-get upgrade και ολα καλα.

----------


## vmanolis

Και εγώ χθες το βράδυ χρησιμοποίησα τα sudo apt-get update και sudo apt-get upgrade όπως ανέφερε στο https://linuxmint.gr/index.php/topic....html#msg25937.
Απλά, σήμερα πρόσεξα ότι στον "Διαχειριστή Ενημερώσεων" στο "Επεξεργασία" είχε προστεθεί μια επιλογή για αναβάθμιση σε Mint 17!!!
Την επέλεξα, έκανε διάφορες εργασίες με κατέβασμα ενημερώσεων και εγκαταστάσεις.
Μετά από επανεκκίνηση παρατήρησα αλλάγή στο φόντο της επιφάνειας εργασίας όπου πλέον έγραφε 17.3 αντί του 16, ομοίως στον Grub οι πρώτες επιλογές μιλούσαν για Mint 17.3 αντί για Ubuntu και στον "Διαχειριστή Ενημερώσεων" στις "Πηγές Λογισμικού" έχει ψηλά στο παράθυρο την ένδειξη Mint 17.3 αντί του 16 !!!
Τα δύο εικονίδια κάτω δεξιά για τους Διαχειριστές Ενημερώσεων έγιναν ένα και μόνη "παραφωνία" είναι ότι εμφανίζονται δύο εικονίδια Σύνδεσης δικτύου Ethernet με ίδια περιγραφή. Αυτό όμως είναι τίποτα μπροστά σε όσα πέρασα και πέτυχα.
Συνεχίζεται...  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> ... και στον "Διαχειριστή Ενημερώσεων" στις "Πηγές Λογισμικού" έχει ψηλά στο παράθυρο την ένδειξη Mint 17.3 αντί του 16 !!!


Ακολουθεί στιγμιότυπο !!!  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> ... και μόνη "παραφωνία" είναι ότι εμφανίζονται δύο εικονίδια Σύνδεσης δικτύου Ethernet με ίδια περιγραφή.


Τελικά, είδα χθες το βράδυ ότι είχα "διαθέσιμες" δύο "Ημερομηνία και ώρα" και δύο "Συνδέσεις Δικτύου", οπότε γι' αυτό μου έβγαζε δύο εικονίδια δικτύου κάτω δεξιά στην μπάρα!!!
Επειδή όμως και οι χρόνοι εκκίνησης αυξήθηκαν κατά πολύ, τα ξήλωσα και θα προχωρήσω σε άλλες δοκιμές.  :: 
Γρήγορη αλλά χωρίς αποθετήρια για αναβάθμιση και λογισμικό η 16, όμορφη και με λειτουργούντα αποθετήρια η 17.3 αλλά... πήγαινε πιο αργά κι από υπολογιστή με ΡΙΙ στα 500MHz, 256MBRAM και Windows ΧΡ!!!!!

----------


## Nikiforos

αυτο που παει πολυ αργα γενικα ειναι bug εχει αναφερθει στα γνωστα forums αρκετες φορες.
Σε εναν pentium 4 2.8 αν θυμαμαι καλα με 1gb ram που ειχε XP και εβαλα linuxmint 17.3 Rosa μονο με XFCE μιλαμε ΑΠΟΓΕΙΩΘΗΚΕ!!!!!!!
Στο pc που λες ειναι καλο να μπει ποιο ελαφρια διανομη πχ debian που εχει ευκολη εγκατασταση και με ελαφρυ γραφικο πχ τουλαχιστον enlightnment και ακομα καλυτερα fluxbox, openbox, blackbox ή εστω icewm που ειναι ποιο βαρυ απο τα "box" αλλα ποιο ελαφρυ απο το Enlightnment. Σε καμια περιπτωση κατι παραπανω απο αυτα....
το linuxmint ωραιο και το βαζω σε μηχανηματα για αρχαριους σε linux αλλα εχει και πολυ περιττο λογισμικο εγκατεστημενο. 
Οταν εβαζα μονο debian στα δικα μου μηχανηματα ΠΑΝΤΑ εβαζα το netinstall cd για να βαζω οτι χρειαζομαι μονο και οχι περιττα πακετα και επισης testing για να εχω νεοτερα πακετα και οχι stable.
Τωρα φυσικα προτιμω Archlinux που επισης κανεις εγκατασταση απο το μηδεν οσον αφορα το τι βαζεις μεσα.

----------


## vmanolis

Λοιπόν...
Επειδή είχα "τριφτεί" κάποτε με Debian, είπα να συνδυάσω την "φιλικότητα στο μάτι" των μενού-εφαρμογών των Mint σε σχέση με πιο "hard-core" διανομές, με την σταθερότητα, καθαρότητα και ταχύτητα των διανομών Debian.
Έτσι, κατέληξα στο παρακάτω "μονοπάτι" που ακούει στο όνομα Linux Mint LMDE 2 Betsy !!!!!

lmde2.jpg

betsy.jpg

Η εγκατάσταση ήθελε κάποια "κολπάκια" για να γίνει σωστά, αλλά επειδή από χρόνο "μου περισσεύει", έκανα δυο "τρίπλες" σε ισάριθμα προβληματάκια και ολοκληρώθηκε με πλήρη επιτυχία!!!!! (y)
Θα έλεγα ότι συνδυάζει (μέχρι στιγμής) την "εμφάνιση" των Mint με την σταθερότητα των Debian. Προχωράμε και βλέπουμε.  :: 


Υ.Γ.: Ευχαριστώ όσους έδωσαν συμβουλές σε προηγούμενα "θεματάκια", μια που το να δικομάζω και να μαθαίνω είναι ότι καλύτερο για μένα.  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

μπράβο ωραίος! καλύτερα το LMDE παρα το σκετο mint, δεν βλεπω τον λογο να εισαι ubuntu based, για να μην ξεχνιομαστε το ubuntu ειναι debian based, ολο το system packaging ειναι απο εκει, δεν ειναι αυτονομη διανομη γιατι εχω ακουσει καποιους αλλου να λενε οτι ειναι!!! ΛΟΛ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! φυσικα και οχι! η πρωτοτυπη και αυτονομη ειναι το DEBIAN και μονο. Μιλαω για τις debian based distros οχι για ολες τις διανομες φυσικα!
να εχεις linux mint που ειναι ubuntu based repos που το ubuntu ειναι debian based distro, too much. Ναι ειχα και εγω ετυχε....τωρα εχω manjaro στον λαπτοπ που ειναι arch based distro.
Αν ειχα χρονο να γραφω τις εντολες ολες μια μια οπως ειχα κανει στο desktop μου θα εβαζα το κανονικο.

----------


## vmanolis

Όπως συνηθίζεται, κάθε αρχή και δύσκολη (έστω σε κάποια σημεία).  :: 
Αυτή την στιγμή έχω δύο "εκκρεμότητες":

- Ενώ στις Mint 16 & 17.3 κρατώντας πατημένο το μεσσαίο πλήκτρο στο Thinkpad X60s μου κουνώντας πάνω ή κάτω το trackpoint (το κόκκινο μοχλουδάκι), ήταν σαν να "τσουλάς" πάνω-κάτω το ροδάκι σε κοινό ποντίκι. Αυτό εννοείται λειτουργεί κανονικά όταν επιλέγω να εκκινήσω σε Windows. Στο LMDE 2 το μεσσαίο πλήκτρο δεν ενεργοποιεί αυτή την λειτουργία και με δυσκολεύει στο πάνω-κάτω στις ιστοσελίδες, στα περιεχόμενα φακέλων, κλπ. Υπάρχει κάτι;

- Έκανα εγκατάσταση (έτσι φαίνεται στον "Διαχειριτσή Λογισμικού") το wine. Μου βγάζει πλέον μόνο επιλογή όπως είναι λογικό το "Αφαίρεση".
Όταν το είχα εγκαταστήσει στις Mint 16 & 17.3, αφενός το έβλεπα διαθέσιμο ως εφαρμογή (νομίζω στο "Εργαλεία Συστήματος"), αφετέρου όταν έβλεπα ένα εκτελέσιμο αρχείο (exe) εφαρμογών για Windows, έκανα επάνω του δεξί κλικ και είχα διαθέσιμη επιλογή να ανοίξει με... wine.
Τώρα στο LMDE 2 δεν ισχύει τίποτα από τα δύο: Ούτε το βλέπω διαθέσιμο για να το τρέξω απ'ευθείας, ούτε με δεξί κλικ να επιλέξω να ανοίξω με αυτό κάποια εφαρμογή Windows!!! Έκανα αφαίρεση και πάλι εγκατάσταση, τα ίδια. Έκανα επανεκκίνηση μήπως και, πάλι τα ίδια. Κάποια ιδέα και για εδώ;;;  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα, στο 1ο δεν μου εχει τυχει και δεν ξερω, φανταζομαι ισως αμα ψαχνεις σε διαφορες ρυθμισεις του απο το αντιστοιχο μενου αν βρεις κατι. Μερικες φορες αυτα στα λαπτοπ δεν παιζουν σωστα, εμενα πχ στο flybook netbook 8.9" με debian δεν παιζουν καν τα δικα του που εχει πανε οπου νανε, δεν εχει touchpad εχει ενα αλλο συστημα, και ετσι πρεπει να δουλευω μονο με mouse στο linux.
Για το wine που λες δεν το εχω ξανακουσει αυτο, κανονικα πρεπει με δεξι κλικ σε exe να εχει επιλογη για το wine, αλλιως μπορεις και απο κονσολα να το τρεξεις αλλα ειναι λιγη μανουρα και αβολο αυτο. 
Δοκιμασε και αλλα πακετα του wine, εκτος το απλό εχει κατι με gui για δες και εκεινα, κανε αναζητηση στις εφαρμογες και θα στα βγαλει, βαλε και εκεινα.

----------


## vmanolis

Εγκατέστησα πρόσθετα το q4wine το οποίο περιγράφεται ως "Qt4 gui for wine".
Μπήκε μια συντόμευσή του στο "Εργαλεία Συστήματος".
Ανοίγοντας από εκεί το Q4wine μου βγάζει αυτή την ειδοποίηση :
wine-error.jpg

Μετά, αφού ξεκινάει ο "First Startup wizard" στο 3ο βήμα (όπως φαίνετια πιο κάτω) μου ζητάει να ορίσω κάποια πράγματα που ίσως δεν βρίσκει, αλλά σίγουρα δεν ξέρω που να τον καθοδηγήσω (ναι αν υπάρχουν)!!!  :: 

wine-server.jpg


Να υποθέσω ότι όντως κάτι δεν πάει καλά με την εγκατάσταση του wine στο LMDE 2 ;
Και τι να είναι αυτό, όταν έχω κάνει τουλάχιστον 5 φορές εγκατάσταση-αφαίρεση;  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Θέλει ψαξιμο δεν το εχω παθει και δεν το έχω ξαναδεί αυτο αλλά σιγουρα κάτι δεν πάει καλα!

----------


## vmanolis

Έψαξα λίγο στο Google για "LMDE 2 wine" και κάποια στιγμή βρήκα αυτό:
https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=194149
Δείχνει απλό και "χαζό" αφού δεν νομίζω να έχει διαφορά η εγκατάσταση μέσω "Διαχειρηστής Λογισμικού" ή "Διαχείρηση πακέτων Synaptic".
Για τα repositories που έβαλε δεν μπορώ να πω , γιατί δεν τα γνωρίζω.
Πάντως, αφού τα έκανα όπως τα λέει... όντως εμφανίστηκε συντόμευση του wine στις εφαρμογές !!!!!
Δοκίμασα και επάνω σε ένα εκτελέσιμο αρχείο για Windows και συγκεκριμένα το Audacity.
Με δεξί κλικ το άνοιξα με wine. Άνοιξε το παράθυρο εγκατάστασης και έγινε η εγκατάσταση.
Πήγα να ανοίξω το wine από την συντόμευσή του στις "Εφαρμογές", αλλά δεν ανταποκρίνεται. Λες και κάνεις κλικ στην επιφάνεια εργασίας. Έχει το εφέ την κίνησης προς τα μέσα το τετράγωνο πλήκτρο του wine, αλλά wine δεν ξυπνάει.
Αν πάω αμέσως πιο κάτω, υπάρχει ένα εικονίδιο "Άλλα". Αυτό επεκτείνεται αυτόματα προς τα δεξιά και έχει τα "Audacity", "Απεγκατάσταση προγραμμάτων Windows", "Περιήγηση στο C:", "Ρύθμιση wine".
Από εκεί κάνοντας κλικ στο Audacity που μόλις εγκατέστησα μέσω wine, βγάζει μήνυμα "File not found".
Αν πάω από το "Περιήγηση στο C:" να μπω στον φάκελο του Audacity και να τρέξω τι εκτελέσιμο αρχείο, το Audacity ανοίγει κανονικά !!!
Αυτά τα "κουφά" για τώρα. Βλέπουμε.  ::

----------


## romias

To audacity υπάρχει κανονικά για Linux γιατί να το τρέξεις από wine και να ξοδεύεις διπλάσιους πόρους;

----------


## vmanolis

> To audacity υπάρχει κανονικά για Linux γιατί να το τρέξεις από wine και να ξοδεύεις διπλάσιους πόρους;


Πάω να το ψάξω !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## romias

Γράψε στο τερμιναλ 



> sudo apt-get install audacity


Υγ. μήπως τελικά δεν χρειάζεσαι καθόλου το wine? Για πές ποιες εφαρμογές θέλεις να εγκαταστήσεις.

----------


## vmanolis

Τελικά όντως το βρήκα ως συνηθίζεται μέσα από το Διαχειριστή Λογισμικού εγκαταστάθηκε το Audacity.
Όσον αφορά την χρήση του wine, δεν έχω κάτι άμεσο, εκτός από ένα USB Modem Stick ZTE MF636 το οποίο χρησιμοποιούσα προ λίγων ετών στα Windows, μέσω σύνδεσης Cosmote.
http://www.e-shop.gr/usb-modem-stick...6-p-PER.612211
Αν και στις προδιαγραφές δεν λέει ότι χρησιμοποιείται σε Linux (προφανώς απουσία drivers), εντούτοις βρήκα αρκετά άρθρα και συζητήσεις που το λειτουργούν κανονικά σε Linux. Απλά δεν βγαίνει η εφαρμογή της Cosmote ώστε να έχεις εικόνα της συνολικής χρήσης του σε ΜΒ. Με το wine για την εφαρμογή της Cosmote και αφού εγκαταστήσω "χειροκίνητα" τους driver, πιστεύω θα λειτουργεί κανονικά.
Γενικά πάντως ξέρω ότι είναι μια γρήγορη λύση για πολλές εφαρμογές των Windows.

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα, το wine εναν λογο θα πω που χρειαζεται, το winbox.....
προσωπικα το θελω και για guitar pro και guitar rig τωρα δεν θυμαμαι κατι αλλο, αυτα τα 3 ομως τα δουλευω καθε μερα!!!
για modem κτλ παιζουν απευθειας, απο την στιγμη που θελουν οδηγους για win δεν θα παιζουν μεσω wine σε linux!!!
ψαξε πως παιζει.
Εγω ενα που αγορασα απο ebay και ειναι 4G και παιρνει εξωτερικη κεραια οχι μονο παιζει στα mikrotik Rbs μου 109 και 951 αλλα παιζει και στο raspberry, σε arch, σε debian κτλ.
Δοκιμασμενο....
μια εφαρμογη μπορει να παιζει μεσω wine, drivers οχι.

----------


## vmanolis

LMDE 2 συνέχεια:
Σχεδόν κάθε μέρα αδυνατεί να εκκινήσει. Μου βγάζει διάφορα μετά από ώρα, αφού πατήσω το Esc.
Μετά το επανεκκινώ σε Recovery mode και μετά πάλι σε κανονική εκκίνηση.
Από όσα φαίνονται στις φωτογραφίες που έβγαλα (sorry για την όποια ευκρίνεια), βγάζει κάποιος γνώστης οποιοδήποτε συμπέρασμα;  ::

----------


## trendy

Για κάποιο λόγο το /var/log/ είναι read only, κάθώς και το /tmp/ 
Το έκανες εσύ έτσι ή τα κάνει mount ως read only στο /etc/fstab ;

----------


## vmanolis

> Για κάποιο λόγο το /var/log/ είναι read only, κάθώς και το /tmp/ 
> Το έκανες εσύ έτσι ή τα κάνει mount ως read only στο /etc/fstab ;


Το /etc/fstab αναγράφει μόνο τα εξής:


# UNCONFIGURED FSTAB FOR BASE SYSTEM
proc	/proc	proc	defaults	0	0
# /dev/sda3
UUID=3aa48001-6841-4407-b45a-1f9f57e3462e	/	ext4	rw,errors=remount-ro	0	1
# /dev/sda4
UUID=47069828-732a-477f-8023-63fd1bc94131	swap	swap	sw	0	0


sda3 είναι το partition "/" και sda4 είναι το "swap" partition.

----------


## vmanolis

> Για κάποιο λόγο το /var/log/ είναι read only, κάθώς και το /tmp/ 
> Το έκανες εσύ έτσι ή τα κάνει mount ως read only στο /etc/fstab ;


Οι "Ιδιότητες" -> "Δικαιώματα" των /var/log/ και /tmp/ δείχνουν αυτά στις φωτό.

----------


## vmanolis

Πάλι τα ίδια με αδυναμία εκκίνησης.
Με βάση τα αναγραφόμενα στην οθόνη που φωτογράφισα, λέτε να αρχίσω να φοβάμαι τον σκληρό δίσκο;  :: 
Υπάρχει κάποια εφαρμογή αντίστοιχη της checkdisk των Windows για να ελέγξω τον δίσκο και να "επισκευαστούν" τυχόν προβλήματα;

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα, πιστευω πως εχει θεματα ο σκληρος σου ή απλα εχει κλεισει χωρις σωστο τροπο την ωρα που διαβαζε ή εγραφε δλδ.
Δυστυχως πολλα I/O errors οπου τα εχω δει πολυ συντομα εκλαιγα τον σκληρο!!! εσωτερικος ειναι?
αν θες να εισαι σιγουρος τρεξε ενα live cd/dvd πχ ubuntu μπες κονσολα και κανε fsck -y /dev/sdx οπου x βαζεις οπως δει τον σκληρο μπορει να ειναι πχ a.
αν καταφερει να τον φτιαξει μετα θα παιζει.
Παντως δυστυχως βλεπω να εχεις προβληματα.
Επισης μπορεις να τρεξεις καποιο ειδικο προγραμμα να τον φτιαξει αν μετα απο fsck εχεις θεματα πχ το testdisk αλλα ειναι λιγο δυσκολο για αρχαριους.
Δες http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
μερικες διανομες το εχουν ετοιμο, αλλα μπορεις και σε ενα livecd/dvd να το κανεις εγκατασταση στην ram με apt-get install testdisk (πχ σε ubuntu).
Με το παραπανω προγραμμα εφτιαξα καρτα μνημης sony memory stick 4GB της DSLR που δεν την διαβαζε η φωτογραφικη και κανενα card reader που ειχα, και μεσα ηταν οι φωτιογραφιες των περσινων καλοκαιρινων διακοπων! τελικα ολες σωθηκαν!!!!
Πριν το κανεις αυτο στον σκληρο κανε ΠΡΩΤΑ backup σε αλλον τα δεδομενα που θες! μην τυχον και τα χασεις!

----------


## trendy

Γράψε την παρακάτω εντολή όταν έχει γίνει mount read-write ο δίσκος για να τον αναγκάσεις να κάνει fsck στο επόμενο boot.


```
touch /forcefsck
```

----------


## vmanolis

Τελικά, λόγω των "ενδείξεων" και των παροτρύνσεών σας, δοκίμασα έναν άλλον σκληρό που είχε στην αρχή ο φορητός μου.
Εγκατέστησα εκ νέου μόνο το LMDE 2 (δεν υπήρχε λόγος να βάλω και τα Windows) και από χθες εκκινεί κανονικότατα!!!!!
Σήμερα ήρθε και ένας SSD δίσκος που παρήγγειλα και θα δούμε.  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπέρα! με γεια τον SSD! θα απογειωθει λεμε!!! και εγω ειδα τρελη διαφορα στον desktopi μου με SSD.
Τωρα στον λαπτοπ που εχω θηκη εξωτερικη αμα εβαζα σκληρο SSD που ειναι ομως usb2 ο λαπτοπ θα ειχε διαφορα ή δεν αξιζει τον κοπο αραες?

----------


## vmanolis

Από SSD δεν είχα καμία απολύτως εμπειρία. Πάντως, όλα τα βήματα εγκατάστασης των λειτουργικών (έβαλα αρχικά Windows στο πρώτο partition, το δεύτερο το άφησα για αποθήκευση αρχείων και στο άλλο έβαλα το LMDE 2) έγιναν πολύ γρήγορα. Και δημιουργία partitions και format και εγκατάσταση !!!!! (y)
Σαν εξωτερικός δίσκος, θέλει δοκιμή για να δούμε αν αξίζει σε σχέση με κλασικό σκληρό δίσκο.
Αυτά για σήμερα. Καλά ήταν.  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα! κατσε ειναι laptop ειπαμε αλλα ο SSD ειναι εξωτερικος σκληρος? γιατι δεν εβαλες εσωτερικο SSD?
ειναι σε usb3 τουλαχιστον? ακομα και usb3 περιοριζεται η ταχυτητα. 
Γιαυτο και εγω στον δικο μου δεν εχω παρει SSD γιατι εχει και usb2 και δεν ξερω τι διαφορες θα δω και αν αξιζει.
Ασε που με SDD εχεις λιγο χωρο, να μου πεις στον λαπτοπ δεν χρειαζεται πολυς.

----------


## vmanolis

> καλημερα! κατσε ειναι laptop ειπαμε αλλα ο SSD ειναι εξωτερικος σκληρος? γιατι δεν εβαλες εσωτερικο SSD?
> ειναι σε usb3 τουλαχιστον? ακομα και usb3 περιοριζεται η ταχυτητα. 
> Γιαυτο και εγω στον δικο μου δεν εχω παρει SSD γιατι εχει και usb2 και δεν ξερω τι διαφορες θα δω και αν αξιζει.
> Ασε που με SDD εχεις λιγο χωρο, να μου πεις στον λαπτοπ δεν χρειαζεται πολυς.


Εννοείται ότι τον έβαλα εσωτερικό, αφού ο άλλος μου έβγαζε προβλήματα!!!!!  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπέρα, α για μενα ειπες εξωτερικος, νομιζα οτι εσυ τον εβαλες εξωτερικο, σορρυ καταλαβα λαθος!
εμενα εχει καψει controller η μητρικη του λαπτοπ αμα βαλεις σκληρο μεσα δεν παιζει ουτε και το dvdrw.
Επισης επειδη ειναι παλιοτερος ειναι IDE οποτε ετσι κι αλλιως δεν θα γινοταν.

----------


## vmanolis

> εμενα εχει καψει controller η μητρικη του λαπτοπ αμα βαλεις σκληρο μεσα δεν παιζει ουτε και το dvdrw.


Ουπς... πάει η μητρική !!!!!  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Ναι, περίπου αυτό έγινε το 2004! Δουλεύω με εξωτερικό σκληρό ή στικακι ή card reader μια χαρά, δεν έχω σκληρο μέσα και παίζει και το dvdrw. Έτσι τον έχω ακόμα, αφού κανω τις δουλειες που θελω μία χαρά δεν αγόρασα άλλον.

Στάλθηκε από το ZOPO 9xxQuad μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vmanolis

> Από SSD δεν είχα καμία απολύτως εμπειρία. Πάντως, όλα τα βήματα εγκατάστασης των λειτουργικών (έβαλα αρχικά Windows στο πρώτο partition, το δεύτερο το άφησα για αποθήκευση αρχείων και στο άλλο έβαλα το LMDE 2) έγιναν πολύ γρήγορα. Και δημιουργία partitions και format και εγκατάσταση !!!!! (y)
> . . . . .


Τελικά, μια που αποδείχθηκε ότι είχε ξεκινήσει "θέμα" με τον σκληρό του φορητού μου και έβαλα SSD δίσκο, είπα να "διερευνήσω" την Mint 17.3 η οποία χρειαζόταν πάνω από 8 λεπτά για να βγει το παράθυρο όπου ζητάει τον κωδικό χρήστη !!!
Αποτέλεσμα: Και η Mint 17.3 με τον SSD δίσκο τρέχει επίσης γρήγορα!!!!!
Καμία σχέση με τον "ύποπτο" σκληρό. Η εκκίνηση είναι όσο γρήγορη πρέπει.  :: 
Προς το παρόν, μια που για άγνωστο λόγο η LMDE 2 είχε κάποια "θεματάκια" με εφαρμογές όπως wine, scrolling του μεσαίου πλήκτρου με το trackpoint, χρησιμοποιώ την Mint 17.3, όπου (για άγνωστο λόγο) το wine παίζει κανονικά και το scrolling (κύλιση) των αρχείων πάνω κάτω σαν το ροδάκι σε mouse μέσω του trackpoint επίσης δουλεύει μια χαρά.
Ίσως κάποιο "πακέτο" στο LMDE2 δεν είναι τόσο συμβατό με αυτά τα παραδείγματα. Είδωμεν.  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημερα, εμένα δεν τα έκανε αυτα και δεν ξέρω γιατί στα κάνει. Ήρθα εξοχικό διακοπές έχω μαζι τον λαπτοπ και πετάει με το manjaro linux. Περιττό να πω πως ειναι και ποιο γρήγορη διανομή και καλύτερη.

Στάλθηκε από το ZOPO 9xxQuad μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

